# Stoeger model 2000!! semi-auto



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

lets here my fellow hunters opinions on the stoeger model 2000. semi-auto shot gun :beer:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

good enough for the money


----------

